# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Методология теста персональных антивирусов на быстродействие (март 2012)

## CyberWriter

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

